# xorg hangs



## jcmeza (Jul 22, 2012)

hello, this is the first time ever I have attempted to install FreeBSD, I'm doing it on an ASUS T101MT netbook with touch capabilities and has an Intel Atom â€œPineviewâ€ N459 single core 1.66Mhz 64-bit processor and 2GB ram. The base install went real smooth and I was able to intall packages like xorg, irssi, KDE4 from the repositories without any problems, the only problem is that when I run startx or xinit the monitor turns off(I think because it goes completely dark and looses the backgroud brightness) and it hangs there eternally, the only thing I can do is press CTRL+ALT+DEL and it will reboot, I installed openbox to check if it was a KDE4 related issue, but it happens with openbox as well. I installed Dbus and modified the .xinitrc file for KDE4 and then for openbox and I get the same results no matter what I do.
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## mwatkins (Jul 22, 2012)

Are you sure it is hung? Try switching to the console after the screen goes dark by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 at the same time. If it switches you'll see some output from the startx script and should be able to break out of it via Ctrl-C.

Commonly such problems are video driver related.


----------



## SNK (Jul 23, 2012)

Please provide more information. Which version of FreeBSD do you use? Did you configure X? Etc.


----------

